# 40..blood test back?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

I have just have some blood test results back.

I had them done on cd4..LH....5 iu/L
                                  FSH..7.9 iu/L
                             oestradiol..158 pol/L

Day 21 test 105.8 nmol/L

Could any one tell me if these are ok..Is the oestradiol..ok? I have read some where that it should be 75.

Thanks Hickson


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya Hickson

Ive been getting so confussed over the last 18 months re blood tests results and my GP and consultant (and relatives) seem to think Im being a bit over analytical about it - but I just know things don't seem balanced in my body nowadays..  and ...they all have children so aren't so concerned.

anyway, my oestrodiol  was 456  on day 4 of cycle!!!  Seems way too high but no one has said anything about it.  I developed acute anxiety in the summer, more inflated breasts that usual, along with alot more weight around tummy rather than thighs (unusual for me), much shorter periods, my last one was only 2 days long... 

Ive been told to try for 3 more cycles naturally.  Ill be 40 in December and 2 years will have gone by.  I have had pregnancies though - but never successful.. Now I can't seem to get pregnant either. It's so hard.  I'm eating oats/porridge alot this month because they say it stops oestrogen-dominance.  Im off work (no pay) and being really strong about being positive, doing yoga and gym, laughing about the situation, and above all, telling my DH all my thougths and worries so that I don't keep anything in.


Can you let me know what advise you get about your levels?  We're about same age etc etc.  If you are advised yours are too high, then Ill have the courage to go back to my GP and say the same.


good luck

Sheena xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sheena.

Soory to hear about your struggle...I have got very obsessed about TTC...Having reflexology, acp,MG vits,healthy diet etc.

At the mo having Level 1 test at the doc, and I have tested positive for Rheumatoid arthritis  ..which I didnt expect..all other test have come back ok...at the mo.

If I find out the level I'll let you know..I have just turned 40 (4th nov)..so I know that time isnt on my side..

I'll keep in touch

Hickson x


----------

